

A Kickstarter To Buy Kickstarter - koichi
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1248373633/1130428578?token=869e739e

======
keane
This is somewhat similar to Google Will Eat Itself, a project that has used
Google Ad revenue to automatically purchase shares of Google. They currently
own about $500k worth of Google and estimate owning the entire company in 200m
years.

See (photosensitive warning) <http://gwei.org/>

~~~
aaronpk
Also similar to the trick of using a credit card to buy dollar coins from the
mint racking up frequent flyer miles in the process.

[http://news.consumerreports.org/money/2011/07/travel-
hackers...](http://news.consumerreports.org/money/2011/07/travel-hackers-
swapping-thousands-of-dollar-coins-for-frequent-flier-miles.html)

~~~
ChuckMcM
That was a nice hack while it lasted.

------
bicknergseng
He's going to need more than $19 million. Besides Kickstarter probably being
worth more than that, he loses 5% to Kickstarter and another 5% to Amazon
billing.

So the jokes on him!

~~~
mikenon
He'd laugh all the way to being millions of dollars richer. Kickstarter has no
provisions for refunds when a funded project fails its goal.

------
starfox
This reminds me of my friend's plan to use the American Express "black" card
with no credit limit to buy American Express.

------
smrq
This would be funnier if it didn't violate Kickstarter's project guidelines.

~~~
ceejayoz
> PREVIEW: This project page is not live.

------
dotcoma
is this a (bad) joke?

~~~
milkshakes
he is a comedian, after all

